

Is Microsoft running out of steam? - sasvari
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Is-Microsoft-running-out-of-steam-1102654.html

======
sasvari
_Android has a patent fee. It's not like Android's free. You do have to
license patents. HTC's signed a license with us and you're going to see
license fees clearly for Android as well as for Windows._

seems to be the only good thing happening in the mobile world at the moment
for microsoft.

~~~
slantyyz
I hated Windows Mobile 6.x and its predecessors.

Windows 7 Phone actually seems nice, despite the stupid name. It might be too
little too late, but I think it has a UI that is both novel and distinct from
the iPhone. The only other phone OS currently on the market that I can also
say that about is WebOS.

I'm probably in the minority, but I think the Achilles heel of the Windows 7
Phone is that Microsoft is farming out the hardware to multiple manufacturers.

